# Ozello/Homosassa routes



## Tb1395 (Sep 6, 2021)

Hey all,

Been reading a lot about navigating the areas down there, rocks/limestone Bottom/etc. Ultimately will be going irregardless and plan to take it slow and just explore the area but was hoping to see if anyone around here was going out on at Thursday and wouldn't mind if I followed them out from the ramp to an area I could safely navigate and fish with the trolling motor?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Tb1395 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Been reading a lot about navigating the areas down there, rocks/limestone Bottom/etc. Ultimately will be going irregardless and plan to take it slow and just explore the area but was hoping to see if anyone around here was going out on at Thursday and wouldn't mind if I followed them out from the ramp to an area I could safely navigate and fish with the trolling motor?
> All I hear is crickets👀
> I guess folks over there don’t like to show folks around😜


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Read:

_ozello-boat-ramp-to-scallop-grounds_

We never heard back from the OP. Proceed with caution.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

m32825 said:


> Read:
> 
> _ozello-boat-ramp-to-scallop-grounds_
> 
> We never heard back from the OP. Proceed with caution.


He could still be stuck out there on a big ass rock.


----------



## Tb1395 (Sep 6, 2021)

Made it out caught a couple reds and snook and made it back with the prop intact!


----------



## maismo12 (May 11, 2021)

Was out there this past weekend, launched from Mason Creek ramp - shit was treacherous at low tide, but a morning spent being cautious and mapping things out paid off once the tide came back in. Won't lie and say my buddies super skiff didn't leave a little gel coat out there, but we managed to make it back in one piece - and no one fell off the platform. Probably one of the worst areas to fall - those rocks and oysters were on my mind the whole time. 

We poled for awhile, no reds, but a couple snook. Spent more time navigating than fishing, but it's an awesome area.


----------



## Yeticrusher01 (Nov 16, 2021)

Tb1395 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Been reading a lot about navigating the areas down there, rocks/limestone Bottom/etc. Ultimately will be going irregardless and plan to take it slow and just explore the area but was hoping to see if anyone around here was going out on at Thursday and wouldn't mind if I followed them out from the ramp to an area I could safely navigate and fish with the trolling motor?


Get yourself florida marine charts. They are life saving for traveling florida and visiting backcountry spots for the first time. I went to 10k islands recently for first time had no trouble any where I went cause these maps literally show you the way.


----------

